# SIM 180 vs Porsche 356 Speedster......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all..........:wave:

Well if you have clicked on this detail then you will firstly know that this is something out of the ordinary, also for the avid Porker fans I may as well say this now, it is indeed a replica, understand if you choose to read no further but for those of you that can look past that fact, here is a special detail on something you don't see everyday on the road...........:car:

One of my old school mate's brother in law and I have been in contact for a long time now, exchanging information on things VAG and also a fair old chat about detailing as I have been making sure he knows what I get up too..........

Phil has owned this motor for a while now and has basically built it himself, for those of you interested I will post up some details about the build later on after the end pics..........:thumb:

The paint job on the car was as good as is was going to be for the price paid and I knew that I could at least make the dull appearance better with some time spent on the machine with it, so we organised for me to pop over on a cold Sunday morning to see what I could achieve before the cold set in for the night and we lost the light.........:buffer:

So I arrived to see Phil pushing the Speedster out of the garage looking as follows:





































Rear Lamps have been removed to help me out:


















































































Very unusual colour this one but I love it.............

No time to loose so on with the detail..........:detailer:

*The Detail Process:*

Now with this being a very unusual motor and it not ever seeing any rain, etc on it, I choose to just give the bodywork a wipedown with some Jeffs Acylic Gloss:










Now at this point as soon as this was sparyed on the car it froze, brilliant, it was going to be a tough day.............

After the sun came out and I had been around the whole car giving it a wipedown I was keen to get the Halogens out as I wanted to warm up, oh and also to inspect the paintwork which looked as follows:










Difficult to see with the Halogens but they helped me, here is a shot of the top of the Driver's Door:










Now although I have a PTG this does not read plastic or fibreglass, so I started cautiusly with low cutting combinations and constantly checking for heat and any signs of problems, in the end it seemed like it had been painted pretty well and I machined most of the car using some Megs 105 on a Megs Yellow Polishing Pad, achieving differences like this - Lower Rear End:










Compared to Boot - Driver's Side:










And the Boot - Passenger's Side to compare:










Working on the Driver's door, before:










After:










Having been around the whole car with the cutting combination I then followed up with a 3M Finishing Pad using some Megs 205.........:buffer:

By now it was around 2PM and I had lost the sun and the temperature started to drop, I wanted to ensure I put something on the car that would show it in a great light so opted for the Zaino process as follows:

Z-AIO applied via an Applicator Pad:










Z6 Wipedown:










Only enough time for one coat of Z2-Pro via an Applicator Pad:










Another Z6 wipedown followed by a Z8 wipedown:










With the paintwork attended too it was time to have a look at the wheels, which looked as follows:










Pretty sure this is some of the wax / sealant used to bound the rims together:



















I decided that I would use the SIM 180 twinned with an AG Polishing Spot Pad and some Brilliant Metal Polish to buff up the centres:










A little touch of APC with a micro fibre on the outer rim:










Then some Meguairs Metal Polish:










Left the wheel looking as follows:




























This process was repeated on all the other wheels...........:car:

Then I used some Autosol, wirewool and a microfibre on the exhausts - Before:










After:










Next up I attended to the Rubber Seals on the Speedster with some Gummi Pflege Stift:



















Then I removed the Rear Engine Grille Cover and using some Megs Metal Polish acheived the following - Before:










After:










Finally I cleaned the rather large windscreen and wing mirror with some Megs Glass Cleaner and a Glass Cleaning Cloth:










No work to be done on the interior as the main focus of the day was to restore some shine and gloss to the paintwork..........

*The Results:*

*No Roof:*

















































































































































*Roof:*





































Finally here are some details on the car for those that may be interested:

1967 donor chassis - prepared by Gary Blundell @ Speedster Clinic - IRS converted and the front beam is adjustable with castor shims fitted

Chassis is completely renovated with all new fittings, brake lines, cables etc and fitted with an AT code 1303s gearbox and an additional intermediate gearbox mount (by One on One Restorations)

Brakes are 944 discs and calipers all round (front hubs professionally converted/machined by Lee Arnold at LA Performance) & supplied by an uprated 23/19 dual circuit master cylinder

Calipers were completely stripped, cleaned, painted and fitted with new Porsche seals, pins, clips etc

Correct handbrake conversion kit from Vdub Engineering in Canada

Wheels are re-chromed Porsche 912 rims supplied by Karmann Konnection - matching Porsche crested hubcaps

Brand new purpose built 12V loom

Brand new replica gauge set from Vintage Speedsters in the US

Interior is high grade black leather authentic vented bucket seats (carpet backed), leather covered door cards, door tops, dash top etc etc - professionally trimmed

Carpets are genuine grey German box weave

Brand new black 'low-bow' mohair hood (from the same trim shop)

Engine is a 1600 twin port from a 1303s which I bought solely for the engine - I have since fitted an alternator conversion kit, old breather/filler and a pair of twin 36 dellortos.

Custom built Turbo Thomas performance stainless steel exhaust and back box

Think that's about it - the car has tax free status and is MOT'd (until May 2011)

For anyone interested the car is for sale so feel free to drop me a PM.......:thumb:

Have to say this was a cold day to be working on the car but I still thoroughly enjoyed it, it's not everyday you get to work on one of these motor's and as I do like Porker's then this was a little special for me..........

Comments good or bad welcome as always........


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Si fantastic work what a stunning car :argie:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice dont see them everday


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Aw wow, that's brilliant! :argie:

Great work too :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

looking good that,if it was an original it would be worth a king's ransom mate,anyway good job :thumb:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

:argie:Gorgeous:argie: 
Job well done as well.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work as always fella.... Loving the very minimal interior


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

The finished pic's look awesome, stunning replica...........:thumb:

Great work on the wheels Si, extra :thumb:


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

looks excellent:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Lovely, something very different!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks sharp in the afters fella:thumb:

As you know I'm not a fan of that particular brand but this isn't so bad

Similar colour to the mk1 TT grey from the pics.


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

My dream car. Real automotive porn. Lovely work my Zaino bro


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Great work. With it lookin tht good it shouldn't matter tht its a rep


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> very nice work as always fella.... Loving the very minimal interior


I guess it's all you need, a couple of bucket seats, a fw pedals, a gear stick and a steering wheel.................:driver:



swiftjon said:


> looking good that,if it was an original it would be worth a king's ransom mate,anyway good job :thumb:


Yeah the original's are a fair few quid, this one is going for good money though, well worth the investment I reckon..........:car:



Chris_VRS said:


> Looks sharp in the afters fella:thumb:
> 
> As you know I'm not a fan of that particular brand but this isn't so bad
> 
> Similar colour to the mk1 TT grey from the pics.


Think you could be close on the MK1 TT Grey colour there Chris, prefer the Italian Tractor Grey description.............:lol:


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

what a beautiful car! great work right there


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Veyr nice work on a cool car :thumb:


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

awesome work mate, the car reminds me of the Nissan Figaro !


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gargreen7 said:


> awesome work mate, the car reminds me of the Nissan Figaro !


Does it look that bad.................:doublesho


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great job dude and looking sweet with the big Z on it :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Great job dude and looking sweet with the big Z on it :thumb:


Cheers Robbie, question for you while your there, are those Zaino Towel's any good:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/zaino-luxury-finishing-towels-pack-of-3.php?manufacturers_id=61

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/zaino-snow-white-border-free-towels-pack-of-4.php?manufacturers_id=61

Do you use them?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking car:thumb: Being a lover of Black i think that would have looked stunning, not a fan of primer grey... lol

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Cracking car:thumb: Being a lover of Black i think that would have looked stunning, not a fan of primer grey... lol
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


Come on Paul, you could buy it and re-paint it yourself.............


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top stuff mate. I think I would have enjoyed working on that motor:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Come on Paul, you could buy it and re-paint it yourself.............


Is it for sale then? :car:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Is it for sale then? :car:


As stated in the detail write up, yes..........


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

An excellent detail and write up on a car that's obviously cherished . Perfect.:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'm still shocked at the work you carry out with no real garage, fantastic as always Baker and something different. 

Thanks so much for th RG55


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gally said:


> I'm still shocked at the work you carry out with no real garage, fantastic as always Baker and something different.
> 
> Thanks so much for th RG55


I just do what I can mate, don't get me wrong I would like a garage but it's not that realistic when your just pottering about at the weekend's on motor's like this............

No worries, only used that wax one on a Ferrari 360 Spider.........:car:


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

Ultra pimp and slick as! :argie:

What a gorgeous colour too - end pics are to stunning. Top, top work *I need a bow down smiley*


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> As stated in the detail write up, yes..........


Come on I only go on your showroom threads fir a glimpse of your mrs! Don't bother reading them! Lol


----------



## jammytask (Sep 15, 2008)

Wonderful, I've just sold a 21 window Samba but have a Ghia to restore or I'd be making you an offer. Super job on the car, it looks great now. One day I'll have one...


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

Those wheels realy came up a treat - excellent work as ever!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Come on I only go on your showroom threads fir a glimpse of your mrs! Don't bother reading them! Lol


User............

:lol:


----------



## Jamie-SRi (Oct 18, 2010)

Great work on a nice classic. Its amazing how al the little details make such abig differance - well done! :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Excellent work on something very pleasing to the eye :argie: 

Replica or not, it'd still be a joy to see this out on the road amongst all the modern motors :thumb:

Nice one buddy and thanks for posting


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Viper said:


> Excellent work on something very pleasing to the eye :argie:
> 
> Replica or not, it'd still be a joy to see this out on the road amongst all the modern motors :thumb:
> 
> Nice one buddy and thanks for posting


Glad you liked it Viper, this motor does get out and about on the road, it's a real sight to be seen............:car:


----------



## burnt-toast (Oct 31, 2010)

wow, you must be very pleased with the results, I was thinking the paint was boring to start with but when you finished it looks great with all the shiny chrome


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

burnt-toast said:


> wow, you must be very pleased with the results, I was thinking the paint was boring to start with but when you finished it looks great with all the shiny chrome


The combination of bringing back the lacquer finish and adding Zaino as the protection worked pretty well, just a shame I didn't have more time to do some of the other smaller bits and pieces.......


----------

